# Pork Tenderloin



## frankerector (Jun 5, 2010)

I have an electric Masterbuilt.. I was wondering if would be good to smoke 2 petite pork tenderloins.. I love the smokey flavor and want to add it to the tenderloin..

Good idea?...Temp of smoker?....Temp of meat when done?
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Frank


----------



## flash (Jun 5, 2010)

Personally I only do Loins on the smoker. Tenderloins on the grill. Tenderloins do not really benefit much from a smokers "low and slow". Be it either one, I shoot for around 145º internal, then wrap in foil and let it rest 30 to 45 minutes, cut and serve.

 Temp of smoker, since they do not take long I would go 200 to 225 to give you some added time for smoke.


----------



## frankerector (Jun 5, 2010)

Cool,....Thanks... I am also tossing some wings in so I guess I'll go 225...I'm using apple wood...

I did a Pork Butt last weekend and it was to die for...Now I will experiment with the wings and tenderloin...

I think I will start the pork first because I don't think it will take long..Then I will add the wings..When the pork is done I will bump up the heat on the wings to 275...

Good?

Frank


----------



## flash (Jun 6, 2010)

frankerector said:


> Cool,....Thanks... I am also tossing some wings in so I guess I'll go 225...I'm using apple wood...
> 
> I did a Pork Butt last weekend and it was to die for...Now I will experiment with the wings and tenderloin...
> 
> ...


 That can work, but wings will not take long either. You can also move the wings to a hot grill to adequately crisp them up. I can't remember what you were using as a smoker, but always place the chicken below other meats (when using vertical smokers) you are cooking. Less bacterial risk that way.


----------



## meateater (Jun 6, 2010)

Welcome to the SMF. Glad to have you here. Lots of good folks, great recipes and knowledge. Looking forward to your first qview.


----------



## bshep714 (Feb 10, 2011)

Just make sure you HOIST while cooking! ;)


----------



## tyotrain (Feb 10, 2011)

Welcome to SMF.. lots to learn here and great people.


----------



## cycletrash (Feb 10, 2011)

welcome to smf!!


----------



## smokinhusker (Feb 10, 2011)

Welcome! I too am a "newbie" and just got a MES and so far I really like it. I did elk tenderloin wrapped in bacon a couple weeks ago. Because of the short smoking time I crisped the bacon on my GF grill...SO said it was awesome! I smoked at 225 to an internal temp of 140 cause I knew I was going to pop it onto the grill afterwards.


----------



## realtorterry (Feb 10, 2011)

First welcome to smf! Second those tenderloins will be fine in the smoker. Take them to about 140-145 & let them coast up to about 150. If you still feel they're to dry try wrapping it in bacon:)


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 11, 2011)

Welcome to SMF. Let us know how those tenderloins turn out.


----------



## beer-b-q (Feb 15, 2011)

Welcome to SMF, Glad to have you with us.
 

This is the place to learn, lots of good info and helpful friendly Members.
 

For those of you new to Smoking, be sure to check out *Jeff's 5 Day Smoking Basics eCourse*.

Click Here it's *"FREE"* ... 5 Day eCourseE


----------



## mballi3011 (Feb 15, 2011)

First off welcome Frank to SMF. You'll like it here cause there are alot of really good folks that would just love to help you with anything to do with smoking. Now we like having new folks here to give a new prospective on some of the ways we do things around here. Now if you are really new then I would suggest that you sign up fir the 5-day E-course it free and it will give you the basics on smoking and a few recipes too. Here's a link to it:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/list/127

then you will have a method to your newly found madness and believe me it will be a madness. Then when you start smoking things you will have to learn how to post the pictures / Qview 

here. So here's a link to a tutorial on how to post your Qview so we can see what your doing.

 http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/82034/how-to-post-qview-to-smf

Now the next thing you have to do is run out and get something to smoke. Then just smoke it and if you have any questions just post  them here and we will answer all your questions that you might have. Oh yea there's no stupid questions we were all there in the beginning and we just really like to help others enjoy the fabulous smoked foods that we do. So again

Welcome to Your New Addiction  

GO GATORS


----------



## shooter1 (Feb 15, 2011)

Welcome aboard. Like Flash said, Tenderloins cook rather fast and don't have a lot of fat. You don't want to overcook these as you will ruin them. I always do tenderloins on the grill with indirect heat. I like to marinate them separately the night before and then I tie them together right before they go on the grill. I lay fat side against thin side so that when it is tied up you have a consistent size roast that will cook evenly. Let us know how they turn out and don't forget the pics.


----------



## mrmeatcutter (Apr 21, 2011)

Welcome. How did it turn out? I am going into a compitition in a couple weeks and I am torn between a butt or tenderloin for the pork side. Tenderloins can be so much less forgiving.


----------



## fife (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## frankerector (Jan 2, 2016)

bshep714 said:


> Just make sure you HOIST while cooking! ;)



Hoist!

:Frank:


----------

